# PROMPT for December 2020 LM Comp



## SueC (Nov 23, 2020)

Pick a Prompt for the last comp of 2020!


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi Sue,

I think you accidentally combined the prompts "[color other than white] Christmas" and "Coal Again"


----------



## H.Brown (Nov 23, 2020)

Placed my vote


----------



## SueC (Nov 24, 2020)

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> I think you accidentally combined the prompts "[color other than white] Christmas" and "Coal Again"



You are so right! Dang! I'll try to fix.

https://www.writingforums.com/threa...-Shop/page38?p=2315814&viewfull=1#post2315814


----------



## SueC (Nov 25, 2020)

Well, I can't change it - so so sorry for the confusion.

On another note, I need judges (please and thank you!)


----------

